# Shark fishing...



## jagsfan13 (Jun 24, 2009)

plan on going shark fishing tomorrow...i hear there are a ton of sharks coming in because of oxygen shortages...what kind of hooks should i use...im guessin there are gonna be some big bulls and black tips ect.... any advice?


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

I use at least a sturdy 7/0 hook, upwards to 12/0, just make sure their thick and strong so they wont come back straight. Im guessing this part will be well known common sense but get some strong leader, steel wire, I use a minimum of 3 feet, 3 feet if I need a little more casting control, if I have a way to paddle the bait out or am next to a strong current that can drift it out a bit for me I'll use 4 to 6 feet of leader. 

Make sure your reel has lots of line if you're going with bigger hooks and bigger bait, a bigger fish will make strong and sometimes LONG runs, I've had 350 yards on a reel and though it was "more than enough" until I was shown whos boss and spooled.


----------

